# Sore right glute and leg



## timecode2 (Nov 23, 2014)

I feel like it's stiff and and sore occasionally when I walk around like a cross between a numb feeling and a sharp pain. I pinn in my glutes so I'm paranoid if I did a bad pin feels like it might go away but call me paranoid lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 23, 2014)

sounds like a bad pin bud . I explain it by it feels like someone kicked you in the ass. I have had it bad where it traveled down my leg a bit . if it hurts bad to the touch it is probably what your dealing with . longest I have ever delt with one was a week give it time and take advil


----------



## timecode2 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yea it's like a stiff ish pain near my calf


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 23, 2014)

maybe you hit a nerve or close to nerves. Could be sciatic nerve in the glute


----------



## goodfella (Nov 24, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> maybe you hit a nerve or close to nerves. Could be sciatic nerve in the glute



This was my guess as well and is possibly when pinning glutes. Probably pinned a bit to close to it, cus if you hit it, you'd be a lot worse situation.


----------



## Paolos (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds like a bad pin.....Did it myself Friday in the left quad. As soon I hit the muscle I knew it was in, thru or scraped a nerve. 
At that point I should have withdrawn but I pushed in 2cc of compound. Last time it took a good week to feel better.


----------

